# Does this need arc fault?



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I am wiring a new 2 br house with walkout basement and 2 car attached garage. The home owner wants the lighting to be all 4 ft shop lights with a cord so I am having to put plug in receptacle in the ceiling's. I thought that lighting didn't need to be arc faulted but plug in recepticles do. The light circuits are all dedicated. Does this need arc faults?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You may have a local amendment but the code never exempted lighting.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like a candidate for ugliest house ever.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

den said:


> I am wiring a new 2 br house with walkout basement and 2 car attached garage. The home owner wants the lighting to be all 4 ft shop lights with a cord so I am having to put plug in receptacle in the ceiling's. I thought that lighting didn't need to be arc faulted but plug in recepticles do. The light circuits are all dedicated. Does this need arc faults?


I think you're going to be ok. This is a garage, and nowhere in section 210.12(B) does it prohibit NON-AFCI outlets in a garage.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Arc faults are for circuits. Ground faults are for receptacles.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I am still fuzzy on this. This is my first residential since I started and I am trying to get this straight. I looked again and under arc faults it says for recepticals and names the rooms needing one. I thought that recepticals meant plug in devices and that light circuits was ok without. I just looked at their definition for recepticals and it is for plug in devices which means that I will have to arc them anyway but I still don't see where this would fall under light circuits. I need to get me a" Wiring Book for Dummies"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Read it again.

_210.12(B) Dwelling Units. *All* 120-volt, single phase, 15- and 20-ampere *branch circuits* *supplying outlets* installed in dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, or similar rooms or areas shall be protected by a listed arc-fault circuit interrupter, combination-type, installed to provide protection of the branch circuit._

Now read the definition of an outlet.

_Outlet. A point on the wiring system at which current is taken to supply utilization equipment._


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I was reading this in 210.8(A) which is stating recepticals and does not mention anything about outlets so this is where I was getting confused.

You Win- again


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I did a rough count and the ho will be hanging around35- 40 shop lights in his house.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

den said:


> I did a rough count and the ho will be hanging around35- 40 shop lights in his house.


Shop lights, or grow lights?


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

He is using the 10 dollar shop lights and will just throw them away when they go bad and plug in a new one. He wont need an electrician to do that!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

den said:


> He is using the 10 dollar shop lights and will just throw them away when they go bad and plug in a new one. He wont need an electrician to do that!


Either he is an idiot, or you are gullible.

So this guy needs 45 dedicated receptacles for 45 $10.00 strip lights? 

Ok.

Does he need them all on a contactor in thier own subpanel on a timer too? 

I want a sample in 3 months.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> .............I want a sample in 3 months.



With or without seeds? :laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> With or without seeds? :laughing:


If it has seeds he has a terrible green thumb.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

den said:


> I was reading this in 210.8(A) which is stating recepticals and does not mention anything about outlets so this is where I was getting confused.
> 
> You Win- again


 
You have to start in Art. 100 if you don't understand the definitions, you will never understand the code. :blink: In a nutshell, all receptacles are "outlets" not all outlets are receptacles.


----------

